# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  Кризис повысил спрос на СПО, но не в России

## SDA

Свыше половины западных ИТ-директоров планируют в целях экономии ускорить развертывание Linux на серверах. В России, тем не менее, ситуация несколько иная: большинство опрошенных CNews не торопятся переходить на СПО, объясняя это отсутствием нужных продуктов и подготовленных специалистов. 
По данным опроса, который исследовательская компания IDC провела среди 330 компаний, насчитывающих более 100 работников в штате, выяснилось, что 53% респондентов планируют ускорить развертывание Linux на серверах, еще 48% планируют начать использовать Linux на настольных компьютерах. 

Большая часть респондентов заявили, что переход на открытые решения вызван существенным сокращением ИТ-бюджетов компаний. 55% опрошенных уже имеют на предприятиях работающие Linux-серверы, 39% - Unix-серверы. В то же время, 97% сообщили, что имеют хотя бы один сервер под управлением Windows. 20% респондентов говорят, что сейчас изучают возможность миграции на Linux. 27% такую миграцию не планируют. 

В российском бизнесе ситуация несколько иная. Опрошенные CNews ИТ-директоры крупных компаний не торопятся переходить на СПО, мотивируя свое решение отсутствием нужных продуктов и подготовленных специалистов. «Мы не планируем в настоящий момент ускорять использование СПО, - сказал в интервью CNews Сергей Меднов, вице-президент «Альфа-банка». - Дело в том, что использование СПО требует тщательного анализа как с технической, так и с экономической точек зрения. Не всегда бесплатное ПО является по-настоящему бесплатным - его нужно поддерживать, обновлять, исправлять ошибки, развертывать. К тому же, для критических бизнес-приложений его использование затруднено необходимостью соблюдения SLA по доступности, совместимостью с другими приложениями». 
«Вся ИТ-инфраструктура нашей компании построена на базе технологий Microsoft, и планов по переходу на СПО у нас нет, так как в этом случае пришлось бы полностью отказываться от многих приложений, которые работают только под MS Windows, - ответил Василий Долгов, ИТ-директор компании «Полюс-Золото». - Если говорить в общем, то не думаю, что в связи с кризисом многие крупные компании бросятся перекраивать свой ИТ-ландшафт и переходить на СПО - ведь это достаточно серьезные инвестиции, и не только в ПО и ИТ-персонал. Необходимо и рядовых пользователей обучить работе с новыми приложениями – не так просто отнять у офисного работника его любимый MS Office. 
Долгов считает, что проекты перехода на СПО будут осуществимы лишь тогда, когда школы и институты начнут выпускать будущих офисных работников с опытом работы не только на продуктах Microsoft. Также необходимо, чтобы появилось большое количество учебных центров, обучающих работе не только в Windows и MS Office, но и в альтернативных продуктах. Пока ситуация, особенно в регионах, в этой области весьма удручающая, полагает эксперт. 
Отечественные производители СПО, в то же время, придерживаются более отпимистичного мнения, отмечая, однако, что для более широкого внедрения СПО требуется время и политическая воля. «Последние инициативы президента и Минсвязи будут способствовать увеличению спроса на свободное ПО, - сказал Алексей Новодворский, зам. гендиректора компании Alt Linux. – Но не менее важен и другой аспект, который сегодня может быть не столь заметен: многие отечественные производители проприетарного софта, такие, как «1С», «Парус», «Гарант», ABBYY, адаптируют свои продукты под СПО, в частности для ОС Linux. К примеру, у «1C» вся серверная часть - и базы данных, и приложений - могут работать под Linux». После того, как все отечественные компании создадут версии своего ПО для Linux, возможности для импортозамещения в области решений, условно говоря, классов low-end и middle-end будут открыты, полагает Новодворский. 

http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/03/20/341284

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## makstor

> Необходимо и рядовых пользователей обучить работе с новыми приложениями – не так просто отнять у офисного работника его любимый MS Office.


простите, но таких работников я бы на месте руководства предприятия, на пушечный выстрел к компании не подпускал. это где же таких находят, которые с MS Offise на OOo перейти не могут? Школы и институты должны выпускать офисных работников, владеющих не только MS? А не проше премию выписать работнику, владеющему альтернативными продуктами, размером в половину стоимости пакета МС? 




> Не всегда бесплатное ПО является по-настоящему бесплатным - его нужно поддерживать, обновлять, исправлять ошибки, развертывать.


а платное ПО не нужно поддерживать, обновлять, исправлять ошибки, развертывать? SP1 к MS .NET на почти 300 метров в (регионах особенно) очень весело тянуть, ога. 

В общем, по моему субъективному мнению, что то как то заказанностью "попахивает" от таких вот цитируемых заявлений.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> с MS Offise на OOo перейти не могут?


Я на работе всюду поставил ОО, кроме бухгалтерии. Пользователи пребрались без особых проблем, правда пришлось провести обучение, но оно стоило того.. А вот с самим ОО есть ряд проблем, которые кочуют из версии в версию и решать их никто не собирается  :Sad:

----------


## makstor

> Я на работе всюду поставил ОО, кроме бухгалтерии. Пользователи пребрались без особых проблем, правда пришлось провести обучение, но оно стоило того.. А вот с самим ОО есть ряд проблем, которые кочуют из версии в версию и решать их никто не собирается


на данный момент движусь к такой же цели, разве что бухгалтерии пакеты также устанавливаются, но на правах альтернативы MS Office. Кому функционала хватает и кто не входит в ступор от того, что пункт "параметры страницы" переименовался и переехал в другую вкладку - пользуются и понемногу отказываются от использования MS. По мере работы происходит и обучение в форме "вопрос-ответ" :Smiley: 
а что до проблем - у каких продуктов их нет? кроме того, продукт развивающийся, будем надеятся, исправят недочеты  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> По мере работы происходит и обучение в форме "вопрос-ответ"


Не, я полномасштабно обучал. Собирал и учил, как в школе  :Smiley: 




> а что до проблем - у каких продуктов их нет? кроме того, продукт развивающийся, будем надеятся, исправят недочеты


Ну.... Не знаю.. Эти проблемы минимум с версии 2,0 тянутся...

----------


## PavelA

> простите, но таких работников я бы на месте руководства предприятия, на пушечный выстрел к компании не подпускал. это где же таких находят, которые с MS Office на OOo перейти не могут?


Если человек нормально, профессионально владеет продуктом, то перейти
на ОО ему будет ой как неудобно.
Наработки в виде макросов, сделанные в Excel, шаблоны,настройки шрифтов для Ворда туда не перетащишь.

Если же Ворд нужен для того, чтобы служебки печатать, или заявления на отгул, то да тогда можно и на ОО переползти.

----------


## makstor

> Если человек нормально, профессионально владеет продуктом, то перейти
> на ОО ему будет ой как неудобно.


Если человек профессионально владеет только одним продуктом - то это как минимум удар по его конкурентоспособности на рынке труда. А если он не может освоить владение вторым аналогичным продуктом, то это только усугубляет его положение. ИМХО.




> Наработки в виде макросов, сделанные в Excel, шаблоны,настройки шрифтов для Ворда туда не перетащишь.
> Если же Ворд нужен для того, чтобы служебки печатать, или заявления на отгул, то да тогда можно и на ОО переползти.


я не против Excel и пр., я против бездумного использования (в большинстве случаев незаконного) проприетарных продуктов, которые с легкостью могут быть заменены СПО-аналогами. И считаю глупым (особенно в нынешней ситуации) выкидывать большие деньги/подвергаться угрозе посидеть в тюрьме за возможность печатать заявление на отгул или служебку в ворде.

----------


## PavelA

> Если человек профессионально владеет только одним продуктом - то это как минимум удар по его конкурентоспособности на рынке труда. А если он не может освоить владение вторым аналогичным продуктом, то это только усугубляет его положение. ИМХО.


В нашей конторе это не так. Надо быть специалистом высокого класса
именно в одном продукте, а не всезнайкой всего.
Освоить такой человек может все, но надо учесть стоимость обучения и время потерянное на это обучение

Есть такие продукты: Lotus Notes, SAP R/3, Бухгалтерия 1С, знание Cisco.
Одного из них тебе хватит на всю жизнь чтобы жить безбедно.

----------


## 2Casp

> Ну.... Не знаю.. Эти проблемы минимум с версии 2,0 тянутся...


О каких проблемах идет речь, можно поинтересоваться?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> О каких проблемах идет речь, можно поинтересоваться?


Можно. Работа с rtf и вертикальным текстом в ячейках таблицы. Это что пришло в голову самым первым ибо на работе критично

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*

А так.. До кучи есть всякие мелкте злые глюки... Но, куда ж без них  :Smiley:

----------


## makstor

> надо учесть стоимость обучения и время потерянное на это обучение


стоимость обучения при переходе, скажем на новый MS Office, плюс стоимость самого ПО вряд ли будет меньше стоимости обучения тому же ООо. 
А насчет владения одним продуктом... А вот возмет и разорится корпорация MS ( :Cheesy:  а вот вдруг), что тогда делать специалисту в продуктах MS?

----------


## SDA

Я уже 15 лет работаю в финансово-банковской отрасли и линукс там используется в лучшем случае на серверах. И никто не додумался до такой глупости как переводить на СПО, переучивать сотрудников и т.д. А в этой системе деньги считать умеют, не говоря уже о общих операционных рисках при переходе на  СПО.
Корпорация MS может разориться только в теории  :Smiley:  после того, когда рубль станет мировой валютой заменив доллар  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

Мировой валютой будет юань. Но тогда и штаб-квартира MS будет в Шанхае, и клепать они будут софт под Red Flag Linux.

----------


## makstor

> и линукс там используется в лучшем случае на серверах.


СПО это не только линукс. А финансово-банковскому сектору, в котором линукс используется в лучшем случае на серверах - можно только посочувствовать.

----------


## SDA

> СПО это не только линукс. А финансово-банковскому сектору, в котором линукс используется в лучшем случае на серверах - можно только посочувствовать.


Ну сочувствовать им не надо  :Smiley:  Все, что касается денег и соответственно прибыли, просчитывается на 100%. А тех, кто ошибается в своих расчетах, ждет банкротство. Я думаю за примерами далеко ходить не надо (правда это было не вследствии перехода на СПО  :Smiley:  ).

....Если говорить в общем, то не думаю, что в связи с кризисом многие крупные компании бросятся перекраивать свой ИТ-ландшафт и переходить на СПО - ведь это достаточно серьезные инвестиции, и не только в ПО и ИТ-персонал.... - Это к вопросу по поводу денег.
Ну и последнее, что за революция (технологическая) должна произойти, чтобы 90% (грубо из общего количества пользователей ПО)пользователей MS перешли бы на СПО?
Я прогнозирую  :Smiley:  , что  революция произойдет, когда корпорация MS разориться, вследствии установления новой мировой валюты юаня или рубля  :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Я прогнозирую  , что революция произойдет, когда корпорация MS разориться, вследствии установления новой мировой валюты юаня или рубля


Нет, революция будет из-за астероида, который врежется в штаб квартиру МС  :Cheesy:

----------


## makstor

> Ну сочувствовать им не надо  Все, что касается денег и соответственно прибыли, просчитывается на 100%. А тех, кто ошибается в своих расчетах, ждет банкротство. Я думаю за примерами далеко ходить не надо (правда это было не вследствии перехода на СПО  ).


сочувствовать то как раз надо, когда в таких расчетах не учитываются факторы безопасности и уязвимости использования выбранных технологий и решений (например, использование Win XP со всеми ее уязвимостями в банкоматах)




> ....Если говорить в общем, то не думаю, что в связи с кризисом многие крупные компании бросятся перекраивать свой ИТ-ландшафт и переходить на СПО - ведь это достаточно серьезные инвестиции, и не только в ПО и ИТ-персонал.... - Это к вопросу по поводу денег.


на мой взгляд многие компании как минимум могут задуматься о возможности использования таких решений там где это возможно, ибо вложения в hard&soft лишь по той причине, что одна софт-компания придумала "новую ОС" (и может придумает еще одну через год, прекратив поставки и поддержку предыдущей) выглядят как плата шантажистам. Плюс вложения в софт, который необходим для обеспечения бесопасности работы некоторого платного ПО (ака антивирусы, костыли и пр.)




> Ну и последнее, что за революция (технологическая) должна произойти, чтобы 90% (грубо из общего количества пользователей ПО)пользователей MS перешли бы на СПО?


сколько в России из этих 90% *легальные* пользователи ПО хотя бы MS? я думаю, революций ждать не нужно. Под тяжестью кризиса и в случае провала продаж  Win 7 предполагаю, что проверки установленного софта в корпоративном секторе (включая SOHO-сегмент) примут совершенно другой вид... это на мой личный взгляд. как там оно будет - поживем - увилим :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Так, завязывайте с попытками холивара.. Нормального холивара всё равно не выйдет, ибо разговоры о сферическом коне в вакууме не есть причина...

----------


## valho

У меня отрицательный пользовательский опыт с «1С» бухгалтерия да и с самой бухгалтерией тоже. Поехал в Москву к ним на склад взять пару дисков лицензионных, проторчал там 6 часов, сидят три девушки, когда подошла моя очередь, девушка встала и ушла, через час вернулась, оказывается на обед ходила.
 Потом эти программисты по обслуживанию, которых щас развелось больше чем юзверей, ходят с ноутбуками и флешками заражённые поуши троянами, короче в печку.

----------


## maXmo

Линукс в госсекторе – это, надо сказать, много.

----------


## SDA

А между тем -  лоббисты СПО объединились .....Ряд российских компаний и научных институтов объединились для создания Российской ассоциации свободного программного обеспечения (РАСПО). Главной целью организации станет продвижение СПО на отечественном рынке.... http://www.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...9/03/23/341575

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## makstor

Про активизацию лоббистов СПО можно прочитать по этой ссылке:
http://www.securitylab.ru/news/370431.php
 :Smiley: ))))) их лобби силнее)))

----------

